# Painting a black and white photo in colour



## Aviva Abrams (Aug 9, 2018)

So, i was asked to do a painting for the grand opening of my community synagogue of my ancestor. Problem is the picture is more 0f a 150 year old drawing. I have no basis of what his skin color would be or how to do this and the deadline is in a week. Please help me out, im absolutely desparate.


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Try to establish a base colour scheme. I am pretty sure the coat (or caftan) is black and the beard is very light grey (some part of it even white). And adjust the colour of the rest parts accordingly. Then you can reach a good enough colour-harmony on the picture. And probably no one wilkl be able to proof if you are right or wrong with all the colours.


----------

